# R25 Jan 1st 2013?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Around here the minimum R value is going up on Jan 1st 2013 to R 25, I am told. However I am unable to find documentation of this and am not sure if it is local or national. Anyone have any news on this?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Never mind, it is an Illinois code change. I found it.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

Grump, 

Texas adopted the IECC statutes. Insofar as roofing, all new work and any rennovation, re-roofing, or addition work has to comply in the event that existing insulation or sheathing is exposed during the renovation. Min R is 20 for most areas and 25 for a couple in the state. Most contractors aren't aware of the changes, which doesn't surprise me. I think most states will comply eventually.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I was trying to explain to a customer that there are exceptions to the insulation rule. I was aware of the R20 rule, didn't know it was going up to R25. But in any case, I had bid 1.5" because they have window washing posts which would prevent any additional insulation without some alteration to those posts. I have gotten jobs approved with no insulation based upon situations like this, or door height etc... 

Thanks for the heads up Pinn. Long time no see.


----------

